# Freekick - the best online football manager!



## kelvin2go (Apr 6, 2008)

I like to play Football Manager online.
I think Freekick is the best online FBM ever !

My team is called Glory Road << click 
if you are interested FBM, you should try Freekick too 

Hope to see you and having a match with you there  !

Best FootBall Manger

  << Click to join

---------------------------------------------







FreeKick offers you the most tactically challenging football simulator available on the net. Your opponents are clubs controlled by real life managers like yourself.

Together you share a strong community where the decisions of the managers decide success or failure in cups and leagues. And you can enjoy this experience for FREE!

-----------------------------------------


----------

